
Tech takes a softer initial stance on Trump’s latest executive order - hackuser
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/06/tech-takes-a-softer-initial-stance-on-trumps-latest-executive-order/
======
hackuser
Mods: What is the current rule on political-related stories? The lack of them
on the front page can't be coincidence. Users would like to know ...

If it's was stated in a discussion somewhere, as has been the case in the past
... perhaps we could use a better way to communicate these things. Nobody can
read every comment in every discussion.

